# Boot Camp Warcraft III Blue screen of death



## Raysmond (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey everyone,
Today, when I have been playing Warcraft III, randomly everything will freeze and I will get a blue screen of death error for a fraction of a second, then my laptop will restart.

I am currently playing on a Macbook Pro with bootcamp for windows XP with service pack 2.

any ideas why this is happening?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you have any idea how hot your Mac is getting?


----------



## Raysmond (Feb 23, 2009)

the highest i've seen it getting hot is around 60, is that too much?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That seems about normal under load. Are the fans coming on at full speed at that temp? Want we need is to know what the BSOD error is. When Windows is loaded, right click on "My Computer" and select "Properties" from the drop down menu. Select the "Advanced" tab and then click on the "Settings" button under "Startup and Recovery". Find the box next to "Automatically restart" and make sure there is no check mark there. Now click the "OK" buttons until the windows are gone, and restart. Next time you have a BSOD the computer will not restart, so you can write down the error message. Once you have written it down, you can restart your computer.


----------

